# Disque dur pour iMac G3



## leozolya (29 Novembre 2005)

Hello

Je voudrais acheter un disque dur tout neuf de 40 Go pour mon iMac G3. Je me suis renseigne sur la norme ATA, IDE, UDMA grace a cette page : ATA/IDE.  Le pb c'est que apparement les UDMA qui se vendent actuellement ont des nappes de 80 fils contre 40 pour l'ancien ATA ? Alors quand est-il exactement ? 
 Est-ce que par exemple je peux installer un DD de type UDMA 133 comme celui-ci : DD UDMA ?

merci


----------



## bobthefox (29 Novembre 2005)

oui sans probleme.

c'est compatible avec ton imac.

mais pour la difference de prix tu peux prendre un 80 ou 120Go Maxi sur ton imac.


----------



## JPTK (29 Novembre 2005)

leozolya a dit:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Je voudrais acheter un disque dur tout neuf de 40 Go pour mon iMac G3. Je me suis renseigne sur la norme ATA, IDE, UDMA grace a cette page : ATA/IDE.  Le pb c'est que apparement les UDMA qui se vendent actuellement ont des nappes de 80 fils contre 40 pour l'ancien ATA ? Alors quand est-il exactement ?
> Est-ce que par exemple je peux installer un DD de type UDMA 133 comme celui-ci : DD UDMA ?
> ...




Y a pas de DD spécifiques mac et celui que tu montres est effectivement compatible avec ton imac. Cependant ici et ailleurs, on déconseille un peu les maxtor car ce sont ceux qui lâchent le plus souvent on va dire, d'ailleurs j'ai un DD de mort, c'est un maxtor diamond.

Pour 57 ¤, tu peux avoir un seagate 80 go chez grosbill.


----------



## leozolya (30 Novembre 2005)

Merci beaucoup !!

En effet moi aussi j'ai un disque dur qui a crashe et c'est un diamond...


----------



## bobthefox (30 Novembre 2005)

pour les disk dur c'est toujours la loterie.

il n'y a pas de marque mieux que d'autres.
j'ai du Maxtor et de L'IBM, du seagate.
perso je n'ai casse qu'un seagate en 120Go comme quoi........

je bricole pas mal d'ordinateurs a longueur d'annee et c'est la meme chose
le seagate casse comme ibm, maxtor et les autres.
Mais globalement c'est assez rare tout ca.


----------



## JPTK (30 Novembre 2005)

bobthefox a dit:
			
		

> pour les disk dur c'est toujours la loterie.




Ah OUAI ???   
Et comment que ça se fait alors qu'à la loterie on gagne JAMAIS et qu'on gagne souvent au disc dur ???


----------



## bobthefox (1 Décembre 2005)

pour gagner a la loterie il faut jouer...........

et tu as plus de chances de casser un disk dur que de gagner a la loterie ...... Logique


----------



## JPTK (1 Décembre 2005)

bobthefox a dit:
			
		

> pour gagner a la loterie il faut jouer...........
> 
> et tu as plus de chances de casser un disk dur que de gagner a la loterie ...... Logique




Ouai c'est vrai que je joue pas... j'oublie tout le temps que c'est une très bonne explication à ma deveine :love:


----------



## pèrejc (2 Décembre 2005)

Evites les Hitachi-Ibm,   

j'ai installé un Hitachi-Ibm c'est une horreur , il gratte à tel point que je regrette le bruit de mon ancien maxtor (qui avait cependant ses premiers blocks hs)


----------

